# Lithium Trolling Motor Batteries Experience



## SkinnyNaCIH2O (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone have experience with Lithium trolling motor batteries? A 50AH at 17.4 lbs or so sure makes these things attractive if you can find a decent price.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Do a search on here. I think someone asked that question before. From what I have read, you save the weight but very expensive and they can fail if not properly taken care of, but that goes for any battery.


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Most batteries will fail without the proper charging so Lithiums are no different. 50ah will not provide a much capacity for a trolling motor unless you run at low power levels all the time.
Yes, they are expensive, so whether you can justify them is a very personal choice. They do work, work very well and for a long time. Best application is as a starter battery for small outboards.


----------

